# Schweizerdeutsch (1x)



## Harry1982 (17 Mai 2016)

Wie geil 



​


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Mai 2016)

*Filme in Schwizerdütsch sind immer Horrorfilme *​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Mai 2016)

Wenn Roger Federer englisch redet verstehe ich fast alles, bei Interviews in Schwizerdütsch nicht mal die Hälfte.


----------

